# Ενημερωτική εκδήλωση



## Count Baltar (May 21, 2009)

Ναι, έτσι, σαν τίτλος, χωρίς συγκείμενο. Η πιπίλα αυτή που χρησιμοποιείται όταν κάποιοι δεν θέλουν με τίποτα να πουν "συνέδριο", "ημερίδα", "σεμινάριο" ή ό,τι άλλο παρεμφερές. Τι στην ευχή μπορούμε να βάλουμε;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 21, 2009)

Είναι δύσκολο χωρίς συγκείμενο. Το *open day* π.χ. σε καλύπτει;
Να προσθέσω και το *promo event* σε εντελώς άλλη κατεύθυνση.


----------



## Count Baltar (May 21, 2009)

Μα εκεί είναι το πρόβλημα. Αν υπάρχει συγκείμενο, φυσικά μεταφράζουμε according to case. Εδώ αυτό το μαραφέτι είναι τίτλος ξεκάρφωτος, που υποτίθεται ότι καλύπτει τα πάντα.


----------



## kapa18 (May 21, 2009)

Αυτό το roadshow που καμιά φορά έχουμε και πρόβλημα να το μεταφράσουμε, μήπως ταιριάζει στην περίπτωση;


----------



## Count Baltar (May 21, 2009)

Οκέι, το λιγοστό συγκείμενο που έχω απλώς αποκλείει ολοκληρωτικά το roadshow. Πρόκειται για ενημερωτικές εκδηλώσεις προς το ευρύ κοινό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 21, 2009)

Να προσθέσω το *town-hall event* που ίσως θα μπορούσε να σου φανεί χρήσιμο αν και (ή ίσως επειδή) πρόκειται για πολιτική εκδήλωση με ερωταποκρίσεις από το κοινό. Βέβαια, αν η εκδήλωση είναι υπαίθρια...


----------



## anef (May 21, 2009)

Public awareness event ίσως; (Αν πρόκειται για κοινωνικά θέματα και είναι εκδήλωση ευαισθητοποίησης.) 
Αλλιώς υπάρχει και το άθλιο Information Event που βγάζει αποτελέσματα σχεδόν μόνο από Ελλάδα, αλλά κάτι παρόμοιο υπάρχει και στα κείμενα της ΕΕ (Information Day για το Ενημερωτική Ημερίδα).


----------



## Palavra (May 21, 2009)

Informational event (κι άλλα) θα ήταν μια λύση, αν και χωρίς συγκείμενο...


----------



## Lina (May 21, 2009)

Χμμμ, ας βάλω κι εγώ στη λίστα το information session.


----------



## SBE (May 21, 2009)

Open Day ίσως πηγαίνει καμιά φορά


----------



## Ambrose (May 21, 2009)

SBE said:


> Open Day ίσως πηγαίνει καμιά φορά



Αυτό θα έλεγα κι εγώ.


----------



## nickel (May 21, 2009)

Το *Briefing Event* πώς θα το μεταφράζαμε στα ελληνικά;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 21, 2009)

nickel said:


> Το *Briefing Event* πώς θα το μεταφράζαμε στα ελληνικά;



Είναι πιθανότατα το ακριβέστερο, αλλά δεν έχει όμως στα αγγλικά μια απόχρωση «κλειστής ενημέρωσης», ενημέρωσης «για λίγους και εκλεκτούς» (ή  είναι απλώς μια εντύπωση από τα briefing των Προέδρων των ΗΠΑ, των αεροπόρων πριν ξεκινήσουν κλπ) ;


----------

